# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Tintelingen,Flauwvallen-Hyperventilatie?

## dfjk

Hallo,
Ik heb ineens weer last van allemaal vage klachten, waar ik echt helemaal gek van wordt!
Een paar dagen geleden zat ik heel rustig op de bank en kreeg ik ineens een heel raar tintelend gevoel in mijn linker been. Dat trok helemaal omhoog, ik kreeg heel erg last van mijn buik, moest ook meteen naar het toilet.
Mijn linkerarm begon raar te tintelen, ik had het gevoel of iemand mijn keel dichtkneep en ik begon heel erg te "shaken". Ik kreeg het heel erg koud. 
Tot 2 keer toe viel ik ineens flauw, maar was ook heel snel weer bij.
Heb mij de hele nacht niet goed gevoeld en de volgende dag was ik heel "zwak", had het gevoel of ik 2 dagen niet gegeten had.
Ben al bij de huisarts geweest maar hij wist het ook niet, moet nu naar de internist. Mijn been blijft maar last geven.
Deze klachten heb ik ongeveer 1,5 jaar geleden ook gehad en toen is ook niets gevonden. Ik weet dat druk maken geen zin heeft, maar dat is wel moeilijk want ik wordt er vreselijk zenuwachtig van.
Herkent iemand dit??
Danielle

----------


## Tom Jacobs

Beste danielle,

Dit lijkt op hyperventilatie, heb je ook wel eens last van je keel gehad? Dus keelpijn of iets dergelijks (dus niet dichgeknepen gevoel)

Ga eens naar je huisarts en vraag een onderzoek aan, bloedonderzoek, etc.

Gr tom

----------

